
Show HN: Minesweeper game implemented in HTML/CSS - cnees
https://cnees.github.io/
======
cnees
Code: No JavaScript, no CSS3.
[https://github.com/cnees/minesweeper](https://github.com/cnees/minesweeper)

Gameplay: Each number tells you how many of the tiles touching it (on sides
and corners) are bombs. This board is designed to be solvable without
guessing.

Pro Tip: You can undo a move by clicking on the square and typing Shift+Tab.

Discussion: Can you figure out how it works? Can you think of a way to
implement flagging, game-over, or other features? Know of any other HTML/CSS
hacks?

------
cnees
See also: HTML/CSS Lite-Brite

[https://codepen.io/qaz/full/wzams/](https://codepen.io/qaz/full/wzams/)

------
brazzledazzle
Pretty cool. This takes me back.

One thing I noticed is I can see which squares are mines when I zoom out all
the way on iOS. Not very noticeable but there’s a thin red line on the bottom
of those tiles.

~~~
cnees
Thanks! That's a nice way to solve it! It looks like when you shrink it, it
fits two pixels into the space of one by averaging their colors. I should be
able to fix it by putting a margin above the bomb so it's not adjacent to the
square you click on.

